# checking interest in Hero/Champions in Durham NC area



## Penthau (May 25, 2013)

I am interested in setting up a campaign in the near future, Fantasy Hero, Stargate Hero or Champions. I am leaning towards Fantasy Hero, which will probably be fairly high powered.

I am fairly flexible with time and location and could play at my house or any of several nearby gaming stores.

Post here or message me if you are interested.


----------

